# A bit trickier operatic quiz question



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

In which opera there is a dog called Tristan? There could be several, but I know only one.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Tristan und Isolde,


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmm, no idea this time, but I could answer a similar (much easier, I guess) question:

In which opera is someone treated like a pet dog called Lulu? (It's not Lulu.)


----------

